

How Captcha researchers are helping translate the web(TED Talk) - lambdapilgrim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ht4qiDRZE8

======
umarmung
The first MMO TLC (Massively Multiplayer Online Translating Language
Collaboration)?

